# Anyone Bake??



## agent A (Feb 10, 2013)

i sure do!!

remember this cake i baked for my sis last year?







i baked my great aunt a cake for her 80th birthday last weekend






and yesterday i baked 15 cupcakes, though they look like they r on steroids lol






i have baked countless quickbreads and cakes and stuff this isnt at all my only baking but currently my only pics

i make the main cakes and stuff from a box but i make my own frosting from recipes and scratch  

anyone else here bake??


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sometimes when I'm hungry.


----------



## agent A (Feb 10, 2013)

i love baking brownies on the weekends or during summer vacay  

someone offered me $50 to make him pot brownies but i told him to make his own cause i didnt want my mom to smell them if i baked them :lol:


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 10, 2013)

i bake, but only on the holidays or when we have party to go to or something. otherwise ill do all this work and my bf will eat everything


----------



## Danny. (Feb 10, 2013)

I wake n' bake.


----------



## agent A (Feb 10, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> i bake, but only on the holidays or when we have party to go to or something. otherwise ill do all this work and my bf will eat everything


Yeah whenever i bake my sis chokes it all down

Time to whip out the .5M HCl :tt2:


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 10, 2013)

Danny. said:


> I wake n' bake.


i do that too.  



agent A said:


> .5M HCl :tt2:


what does that mean?


----------



## agent A (Feb 10, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> i do that too.  what does that mean?


.5 molar hydrochloric acid

.5 molar is the concentration, there would be 1 mole HCl per 2 liters of water


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 10, 2013)

Sometimes we clam-bake whilst eating some awesome blueberry muffins at lunch, does that count?


----------



## aNisip (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm a cook...I do not bake...I make good foodz...no pastries or cakes or w/e here!


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 10, 2013)

I live in the south, we grill, deep frye and smoke almost everything.


----------



## BugLover (Feb 10, 2013)

Do i bake? sorta.... This morning i started out making blueberry muffins, but i mistook the coffee creamer for the flour, and there were no blueberries, so it turned out as coffee bread


----------



## agent A (Feb 10, 2013)

I made muffins once

U must cover them quick or they go hard very fast


----------



## hierodula (Feb 11, 2013)

lol alex those chem references oh, try sulfuric acid (H2SO4) stronger acid :devil: :tt2: oh and i bake when my mom doesn't want to and i have a hankerin' for some brownies


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 11, 2013)

When i bake cupcakes, I dye them blue. For my birthday i used a whole thing of blue food coloring to make the cupcakes blue lol.

HF (hydrofluoric acid) and H2PuO4 (plutonium acid) are much stronger than hydrochloric and sulfuric!


----------



## agent A (Feb 11, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> When i bake cupcakes, I dye them blue. For my birthday i used a whole thing of blue food coloring to make the cupcakes blue lol. HF (hydrofluoric acid) and H2PuO4 (plutonium acid) are much stronger than hydrochloric and sulfuric!


Too much KCl can kill someone within 10 mins and is virtually tasteless

Is it just me or did this topic go from baking to how to poison/kill people with chemicals???


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 11, 2013)

agent A said:


> Too much KCl can kill someone within 10 mins and is virtually tasteless Is it just me or did this topic go from baking to how to poison/kill people with chemicals???


It went downhill lol.... Actually botulinum toxin is the most dangerous poison in the world. It is the active ingredient in botox :lol:


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 11, 2013)

agent a you started thta mess when you started randomly talking chemistry


----------



## agent A (Feb 11, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> It went downhill lol.... Actually botulinum toxin is the most dangerous poison in the world. It is the active ingredient in botox :lol:


No ricin is the most poisonous AND it is sold readily on amazon.com

Next time a neighborhood dog tries to eat my maggots in summer time its gonna get it...



D_Hemptress said:


> agent a you started thta mess when you started randomly talking chemistry


I made a joke about using HCl to deter my sis from eating my food

U asked me for an elaboration  

My mom doesnt let me play with many chemicals cause once i threatened to poison my father for eating the last piece of carrot cake :lol: 

ANYWAYS...

I'm planning on trying to bake new stuff next week

Maybe i'll try to bake a pie, idk lol


----------



## Plex (Feb 11, 2013)

I bake semi-regularly. Usually for birthdays or holidays, I need some sort of motivation to go all out. My best friend has a personal favorite.. I bake a special rainbow cheesecake on occasion with fruit flavored cereal instead of graham crackers for the crust. X3

I'm baking a strawberry swirl cheesecake for her for Valentine's day in a few days ^^

And tsk tsk poisoning baked goods isn't nice.. a waste of perfectly good sweets!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 11, 2013)

Plex said:


> And tsk tsk poisoning baked goods isn't nice.. a waste of perfectly good sweets!


I agree poison is only for the science lab :lol:


----------



## Plex (Feb 11, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> I agree poison is only for the science lab :lol:


I am in agreement with that! :lol:


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 12, 2013)

I bake potatoes. Does that count?


----------



## lancaster1313 (Feb 13, 2013)

My corn muffins disappear quickly.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 13, 2013)

A good corn muffin is very under rated. Yum!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Feb 13, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> A good corn muffin is very under rated. Yum!


I use honey and an extra egg in the mix.

I always stay in the kitchen the whole time, and pull out the baked goods a little earlier than recipes instruct. A dry corn muffin, or cake, or anything, just won't do. lol

I have been told that the muffins don't even need butter.  

I almost forgot.

Once at my mother in laws house, a caterpillar hung from a piece of silk, dropped onto the table in front of me, and starting chowing down on my corn muffin crumb while we were eating.

I knew at that time, that I wasn't changing how I make the muffins.


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, now I'm hungry!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 13, 2013)

Driving all the way down to Florida seems a little excessive, but hey a good corn muffin is a good corn muffin! :scooter: ^_^


----------



## agent A (Mar 9, 2013)

a few weeks ago's baking project

i made my great aunt an 85th B-day cake

this is what i use for the cake:







sheet cake is made first






very messy:











the 8 and 5 pans






always able to make cupcakes with the excess






the 8 and 5 after baking and trimming of excess











the excess from the 8






me consuming the excess


----------



## agent A (Mar 9, 2013)

i make frosting from scratch






confectioner's sugar






softened butter and beater ready...






work it!!






done!






frosted sheet cake






added the 85






finished product:






birthday girl!


----------



## agent A (Mar 9, 2013)

other things











last weekend's cupcakes:






coming up next:

this weekend's cupcakes

and tomorrows birthday cake for my cousin!!

stay tuned


----------



## sally (Mar 9, 2013)

That is truly wonderful and now I am hungry


----------



## agent A (Mar 9, 2013)

sally said:


> That is truly wonderful and now I am hungry


My great aunt doesnt have much meat on her sorry :tt2:


----------



## Mvalenz (Mar 10, 2013)

I baked a chicken pot pie from scratch the other day. It was tasty.


----------



## Plex (Mar 10, 2013)

I baked this for my best friend on Valentine's Day, meant to put it up then but completely forgot.  It's a Strawberry Swirl Cheesecake, homemade!


----------



## agent A (Mar 10, 2013)

Plex said:


> I baked this for my best friend on Valentine's Day, meant to put it up then but completely forgot.  It's a Strawberry Swirl Cheesecake, homemade!


Looks tasty :tt1:


----------



## Plex (Mar 10, 2013)

agent A said:


> Looks tasty :tt1:


Thank you.  She said it was, but I didn't have a chance to have any xD

Look at all the cream cheese!


----------



## sally (Apr 2, 2013)

I just had the most delish cake. It was called tres leches cake ( or something like that) I will Google the recipe it was amazing.


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 2, 2013)

I love a good juicy cake. They are very popular and, as you stated, delish.


----------



## agent A (Apr 3, 2013)

i made cupcakes for easter

i'll see if i can upload pics later


----------



## Plex (Apr 4, 2013)

agent A said:


> i made cupcakes for easter
> 
> i'll see if i can upload pics later


What kind of cupcakes?

I made another strawberry cheesecake. XD Wasn't all that creative, did the tried and true thing instead of experimenting


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't see your aunts happy cake face! here is Fuzzys!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Apr 4, 2013)

I bake twigs for my mantis enclosures. :tt2: 

actually I'm too lazy to even do that. :lol:


----------



## Plex (Apr 5, 2013)

I just found out I get to bake a tier cake this summer for a party!

I am excited and trying to figure out design possibilities!


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 6, 2013)

Agent A! What a nice thing to do! I love cake decorating and such.... Here are some I've done:

For my Sister in laws bday











Simple one for the horse back riding team. You can tell I was pretty unmotivated lol






Car club BBQ






Kind of a long story but a friend we call Cracker, well she became a grandma at like 32 hence the cake:






Will never do a dart board again! Hours to cut out stupid strips!






Simple Elmo for Gid sons first Bday!






Fruit basket cake for nieces bday











3d Spider-Man bust for nephews 6th bday.






First cake i ever made and to this day I have a problem finding the middle!!!!!

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh213/JHFcyclist/DC8D983E-5103-4DBB-845D-EE04294FEF56-126-00000003189CD709.jpg


----------



## agent A (Apr 6, 2013)

awesome!!!!


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 6, 2013)

Any day is a good day to bake. I love baking. Only 2 weeks until the national bake off. :lol: 

I just want to dive into that fruit basket. I absolutely LOVE berries.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Apr 6, 2013)

Those cakes are lovely glock!


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks guys. The fruit basket is layered and filled with the most delicious berry filling. Ugh it's sooo good!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 6, 2013)

DAAAAAAAAAAANNNGGGG! I'm so hungry now!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Apr 6, 2013)

must...resist...licking...the...computer...screen!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 7, 2013)

Awwwww you made me hungry for cake at 8 AM!! But seriously those are amazing!!


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 24, 2013)

I made some Texas-style chili last week and decided I was going to go all out and make some corn bread to go with it. The corn bread looked great when it came out the oven but the underside was completely charred. I can't bake.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 24, 2013)

Now cause u licked the screen, I cannot see the cakes! :stuart:


----------



## agent A (Apr 24, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> Now cause u licked the screen, I cannot see the cakes! :stuart:


i have to explain to my mom the teeth marks in my screen now :lol:


----------



## ScienceGirl (Apr 24, 2013)

I bake and cook, and love it!

Craving brownies and cookies right now. Dark chocolate chip.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 24, 2013)

A, u gotta blame it on sis!

I not baker, cooker, no bakeie! Can't seem to get into it.


----------



## Scruffy Aphid Herder (Apr 25, 2013)

I split a brownie I bought from a hippie at my hotel with my 80 yr old grandfather at a Disney park around Christmas.. I'll never forget it xD (true story)


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 25, 2013)

Scruffy Aphid Herder said:


> I split a brownie I bought from a hippie at my hotel with my 80 yr old grandfather at a Disney park around Christmas.. I'll never forget it xD (true story)


What did your grandfather think? Was it his most enjoyable time in the kingdom? :lol:


----------



## Scruffy Aphid Herder (Apr 25, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> What did your grandfather think? Was it his most enjoyable time in the kingdom? :lol:


He enjoyed it immensely. He used to do his fair share of smoking when he was younger but the brownie was a first for him.


----------



## agent A (Apr 27, 2013)

i made m&amp;m brownies last week

they were tasty!


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm gonna be baking a chili-mac casserole tomorrow. Does that count? :chef:


----------



## Plex (Apr 27, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> I'm gonna be baking a chili-mac casserole tomorrow. Does that count? :chef:


I say it does! :chef: I'm making dinosaur-shaped sugar cookies for my microbiology class tomorrow


----------



## agent A (Apr 27, 2013)

i get the joke :lol: 

im bakin cupcakes right now

the fun part is touching the pans right out of the oven  



Plex said:


> I say it does! :chef: I'm making dinosaur-shaped sugar cookies for my microbiology class tomorrow


----------



## Plex (Apr 27, 2013)

agent A said:


> i get the joke :lol:
> 
> im bakin cupcakes right now
> 
> the fun part is touching the pans right out of the oven


I'll post photos when they're done  

Ohh what kind of cupcakes?


----------



## agent A (Apr 28, 2013)

chocolate  



Plex said:


> I'll post photos when they're done
> 
> Ohh what kind of cupcakes?


----------

